# poor image ID



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 21, 2013)

So I do know what this is, so unlike the usual rules of this forum guesses are not as problematic on this post, but I thought I'd see if people can tell me what this is from such an utterly crap image, just curious. 

Location is Gloucester area, snakes behaviour was to strongly hood and raise it's head while moving off road to riparian area.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 21, 2013)

Based on head size, probably Tiger, but possibly Brown. On second thoughts, the focussed bit looks more like a Brown... Or maybe a Roughie - Anyway, it's one of the dangerous elapids...

Jamie


----------



## Rocket (Oct 21, 2013)

Notechis.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 21, 2013)

Tiger


----------



## butters (Oct 21, 2013)

Tiger


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 21, 2013)

Well the ID's all back up my in the field ID.  

It did have obvious semi-wavy banding and the hooding when coming straight on screamed tiger to me.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like a Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus). GeckPhotographer, I'm sorry but I seriously think you should stick to photographing Geckos.


----------



## tickerbox (Oct 23, 2013)

The head is far too broad to be a Brown, eventhough the colouration is typical of Browns in that area. The very pale cream coloured belly is typical of Tigers in the region, and the flattening (hood and raise) of the neck and head you mention is trade mark Tiger behaviour.

It's a Tiger mate! Notechis Scutatus


----------

